# Absolute Beginner - Minolta XG-2



## Marquischacha

[Reposted here from the Beginners Forum]
Hello all.

I just bought a used Minolta XG-2 that I'm anxious to start using... however, I have no idea where to start. I'm probably going to make all noobs look like Mensa members with this post but hey ho...

Does anyone have information on the batteries needed, and where to get them from? Do I even need a battery to start using it? What kind of film would be best to use for a total beginner (I am clueless on things like ISOs, numbers etc... I'm looking hereat the moment) Best place to have them developed? 

I have a multitude of questions but those are the most important, I think. Apologies for the total ineptitude of my photography skills and general cluelessness. I hope someone can help out a beginner so I can start taking (hopefully) decent shots.

Thank you all in advance​


----------



## Dialectic10

Hi there. I'm also a beginner Minolta shooter. I use a x-700 though.
Understanding ISO is simple. The higher the number, the faster the film can take the picture. However, the quality of the picture will be less because it will look more grainy. The lower the number, the slower the film, but the quality is higher. And all of these factors goes into play with your shutter speed, aperture, etc. I hope I'm not confusing you. :\ Don't worry, you won't get these things overnight. It takes pondering and "trial & error".
I get my films developed at a local retail store. I'm guessing you're from the UK, so... you'll have to do some visiting on your own. or you can call the stores and ask. Usually, I NICELY tell the workers to be careful with the film and not to get their fingerprints on them. 
I also buy my films at local stores because I want to keep the film industry alive and for them to keep sending stocks to stores, you know? I prefer fujifilm. It depends on your preference on what film to use because each brand has their own characteristics.
As for the batteries, I use two EPX76 energizer batteries. I don't know if that will work on your camera though.. I hope someone helps you out with that.
Sorry for the long reply haha I didn't intend to write you an essay, but I hope I helped. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## compur

Here is a manual for the XG-1 which is very similar in operation to the XG-2.
http://www.cameramanuals.org/minolta_pdf/minolta_xg-1(n).pdf

They use the same batteries: type S76 or LR44 (2 of them)


----------



## Marquischacha

Dialectic10 - thanks for the great reply! Lots of information there. Thanks for explaining the ISO in a way I can understand. One thing though - say for instance I use a low ISO (meaning the film will be "slower"), will that be more prone to blurs or shakes? I'm thinking that if it's a lower ISO, the shutter stays open for longer, so if I'm trying to catch a moving subject, there'll be more of a blur? But then I guess if I was wanting to take a picture of a moving target, I'd use a higher ISO. (Sorry for the stream-of-consciousness way I wrote that, haha.)

In my local area, I don't believe there are many places that sell or develop film - two camera shops have closed down in my town alone in the last year or two, which is a huge shame. I'm looking forward to experimenting to get good results from the camera though.

compur - thanks for the manual! I'll be reading that cover to cover today 

I read elsewhere that the batteries aren't necessary just to take pictures - they are needed to power the light indicator or something similar?


----------



## compur

Marquischacha said:


> Dialectic10 - thanks for the great reply! Lots of information there. Thanks for explaining the ISO in a way I can understand. One thing though - say for instance I use a low ISO (meaning the film will be "slower"), will that be more prone to blurs or shakes? I'm thinking that if it's a lower ISO, the shutter stays open for longer, so if I'm trying to catch a moving subject, there'll be more of a blur? But then I guess if I was wanting to take a picture of a moving target, I'd use a higher ISO. (Sorry for the stream-of-consciousness way I wrote that, haha.)



Correct.



> I read elsewhere that the batteries aren't necessary just to take pictures - they are needed to power the light indicator or something similar?



That's true with some cameras but the Minolta XG series models have electronic shutters so batteries are needed or the camera won't function at all.


----------



## Dialectic10

Marquischacha said:


> Dialectic10 - thanks for the great reply! Lots of information there. Thanks for explaining the ISO in a way I can understand. One thing though - say for instance I use a low ISO (meaning the film will be "slower"), will that be more prone to blurs or shakes? I'm thinking that if it's a lower ISO, the shutter stays open for longer, so if I'm trying to catch a moving subject, there'll be more of a blur? But then I guess if I was wanting to take a picture of a moving target, I'd use a higher ISO. (Sorry for the stream-of-consciousness way I wrote that, haha.)
> 
> In my local area, I don't believe there are many places that sell or develop film - two camera shops have closed down in my town alone in the last year or two, which is a huge shame. I'm looking forward to experimenting to get good results from the camera though.



Yup. You're right. =]
If there aren't any stores for you to buy/develop films.. then I guess you'll have to find some online. Or you can learn how to develop film in a darkroom and scan the film strips with a scanner.


----------



## Marquischacha

Thank you all for your help! I found a store on the weekend that still sells film. Now I'm tentatively snapping interesting things and getting to know the camera a bit more. No doubt I'll have more questions when the time comes to develop!

Thanks again


----------

